# WTS: Rucks, pouches, rigs



## Brill (Nov 1, 2015)

Mountain Ruck Pack - Packs, Bags & Pouches
Mountain modified with sleeping bag pouch, claymore pouch, and storm flap by General Jackson.  NO FRAME OR STRAPS!!!
View attachment 14333
$175 OBO

ATS Tactical Gear - Low Profile Chest Harness by ATS
ATS low profile chest rig (mags NOT included).  Two pouches plus map pouch (behind mags)

View attachment 14334
$75

MC first aid pouch and large pouch

$25 each


MOLLE Folding MBITR Pouch - Radio Pouches - Packs, Bags & Pouches
radio pouch (used with both 148 and 152)
View attachment 14335
$15


3M Peltor ARC Adaptors - Left and Right Side Attachment Kit


$40

corfram dress shoes, size 10 (NIB), $50
corfram dress shoes, size 10, used once, $35

Corcoran 10 Leather Jump Boot with Light Weight Outsole # XC1500(Black)

Never worn, size 10, $100
View attachment 14338

Anyone interested in various broken in (not worn out) boots, size 10?
Nike, bellville lightweight, and one gore-tex?


M9 Serpa Holster and STRIKE attachment
View attachment 14341
$30

2 sets of Airflex kneepads
http://www.amazon.com/Crye-Precision-Airflex-Combat-Green/dp/B00I90NFAA
$30


----------



## devilbones (Nov 2, 2015)

I am interested in the plate carrier.  Let me get back to you on Wednesday.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Damn dude, did you retire?


----------



## Brill (Nov 4, 2015)

JAB said:


> Damn dude, did you retire?



Yep! Still have an entire tough box full of stuff!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 4, 2015)

lindy said:


> Yep! Still have an entire tough box full of stuff!



Congrats on the retirement, and good luck on off loading stuff. I still have two duffle bags and a gorilla box full of crap. lol


----------



## devilbones (Nov 4, 2015)

lindy said:


> Yep! Still have an entire tough box full of stuff!


Will you take Paypal?  I am ready to buy.  Also is this OD?  I think the color on my monitor is off.


----------



## CDG (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm very interested in the Jumpable Recon Ruck.


----------



## Brill (Nov 6, 2015)

CDG said:


> I'm very interested in the Jumpable Recon Ruck.



Damn, yeah...it'll suit your needs for sure.  You guys carry about as much lightweight shit as we do!

Tons of room for batteries!!!


----------



## Brill (Nov 6, 2015)

View attachment 14379 View attachment 14380 
@CDG , more pics of recon ruck:


----------



## Brill (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone interesting in a ballistic tanker's helmet?  Just need to add velcro disks and helmet pads.

  View attachment 14383


----------



## Jim Flagan (Dec 7, 2015)

Are the high cut helmet and arc adapters still available?


----------



## Brill (Dec 7, 2015)

Jim Flagan said:


> Are the high cut helmet and arc adapters still available?



yep!  I also have a Protec A-Bravo half shell too if interested.


----------

